
Ada Programmers: Patrick Kelly – Interview - tomekw
https://tomekw.com/ada-programmers-patrick-kelly/
======
okl
> What is the single feature you hate the most in Ada? > As for hate, is the
> userbase a feature?

Proves himself right in the same sentence.

The previous interview ([https://tomekw.com/ada-programmers-luke-a-
guest/](https://tomekw.com/ada-programmers-luke-a-guest/)) provides more
insight.

